# Fiber from East Friesian sheep?



## Freeholder

Has anyone here ever spun wool from East Friesian dairy sheep? I'm considering getting a couple of them, and was wondering if their wool was good.

Kathleen


----------



## Marchwind

I have a Friesian fleece, I don't know about the East part though. It is a beautiful fleece. It's a little on the courser side but not unpleasant, You could probably wear it next to your skin, it's silky rather than harsh. Not sure if that helps. I also have to say that the Friesian fleece I got was the cleanest fleece I have ever bought.


----------



## Freeholder

Marchwind said:


> I have a Friesian fleece, I don't know about the East part though. It is a beautiful fleece. It's a little on the courser side but not unpleasant, You could probably wear it next to your skin, it's silky rather than harsh. Not sure if that helps. I also have to say that the Friesian fleece I got was the cleanest fleece I have ever bought.


Thanks! As far as I know, the East Friesians are the only Friesian sheep in this country (I could be wrong, though), so that's probably what your fleece is! It sounds good. Is there much crimp to it, or is it more wavy than crimped?

Kathleen


----------



## Marchwind

YOu know it's been awhile since I looked at it or worked with it. I would say it was more along the lines of a kid mohair? I should go find it and have another look. I'm just not sure where it is right now.


----------



## Freeholder

Sounds like it might work up best if mixed with another wool, such as Rambouillet or Targhee? If you manage to find yours, I'd be interested in hearing more (even pictures, if possible!).

Kathleen


----------



## Marchwind

I'll see what I can do. Is this a fleece you have bought or one you are going to buy?


----------



## Freeholder

I've been considering getting a handful of dairy sheep in place of my goats. Haven't made up my mind yet -- we don't have room for both. I can get wool from a friend here, though (Columbia), so there's nothing urgent. I just don't know how long he'll keep his sheep flock going when hay prices are so high. He sells hay, but it's all from leased land --- last time I talked to him, he was thinking about getting rid of his cattle because he's losing money on them. 

And yes, as the world is now, I can still buy clothing, and wool, through the mail if nothing else. I just want to be prepared for when we can't.

Kathleen


----------



## Marchwind

I understand! Have you looked at Icelandic sheep? They have a beautiful fleece and they are small compact sheep. I believe the Friesians are a very large breed.


----------



## Freeholder

I have looked at Icelandics, and like them -- but wasn't sure how well they milk. I've heard of someone milking Shetlands, and I've had those, and LOVE their fleeces! But I can't imagine that they give a whole lot of milk!

Kathleen


----------



## Marchwind

I suppose if you bought into a milking line of Icelandic then you could be assured some good milkers. I think Countryside magazine had a big spread on Icelandic sheep as milkers years ago, maybe 10 years now. I wonder if you could go to their website and search or look on line you may have some good info. Check on the sheep forum here too.


----------



## cathleenc

we have a friesian ewe and her wool just looks nasty! really coarse and ugly compared to our border leicesters. We've yet to shear her (got her sheared) and I am avoiding doing anything at all with fiber so no experience carding/spinning/etc - but I do cringe when I look at her.

Maybe I'm just cringing at the difference between short wool and long wool types.

I do know that Deb Bender (Bender in the sheep forum) sells a lot of her friesian cross fleeces at a very nice price to hand spinners. I think her fleeces have done well, too, in the judged competitions at the Wisconsin sheep & wool fest each year.

You might want to ask Deb for more info.


----------



## Margaret Therriault

Freeholder said:


> Has anyone here ever spun wool from East Friesian dairy sheep? I'm considering getting a couple of them, and was wondering if their wool was good.
> 
> Kathleen


I have 3 east freshman bottle babies 3 months old their fleeces are already 3" long and very soft. Can not wait to spinn it as it looks like it going to be great. It is not as silky as my angora goats and looks like it is going to be a nice crimp


----------

